# Some LMS4190 feedback now that i've thrown a lot of chips



## Road_Clam (Feb 24, 2019)

Bottom line absolutely LOVE this mill. I enjoy some pretty intricate hobbies such as vintage motorcycles, guns and 1/5 scale gas RC models. Over the past couple months my mill has proven to be an absolute problem solver with respect to machining widgets and repairing broken components that I potentially alternately would have had to thrown out in the trash. It also helps when you work for a machine shop where you get scraps of aluminum and used solid carbide tooling for free ! My most recent mill task calling was modifying many cheap plastic components with alloy on my 1/5 gas Baja RC model.  As long as you keep your DOC light and you have sharp tooling the 4190 does a very nice job on aluminum. My favorite facing tool is an old Kennemetal 3" indexable insert shell mill and i'm just using one insert instead of all 5.  I also experimented with the high speed gear set and it's a great solution when I needed to run small 1/8" endmills. The powerfeed is inconsistent as far as initial engagement feedrate but i've learned how to compensate for the speed variances by starting the power feed well off my workpiece and allowing about 4 seconds for the system to settle down into a consistent feed.  Being able to monitor the feedrate within the DRO is a very nice option. I was not sure if I would be able to power tap aluminum but after some experience with the mill i'm having no problems power tapping without the need for a spindle reversing setup. I chuck up a tap tight , set the rpm's to about 100 rpm's and just maintain light downward assistive pressure on the z axis handwheel , and keep my finger on the stop button if i'm tapping a blind hole and just stop well before bottoming by watching the dro's Z depth.  The brushless motor has adequate torque to tap up to M10 in aluminum at very slow speeds. Here's a pic of my 1/5 scale gas RC this project was a lot of gratification modifying with the help of my mill:


----------



## coherent (Feb 24, 2019)

A mill is one of those things you wouldn't want to be without once you have one. If you have a mill and a lathe, there's a lot you can do that you simply can't without them. Glad you are enjoying yours. I had a LMS mill and CNC'd it. great mill as a starter or for small shop. I learned a lot on mine.


----------



## Road_Clam (Feb 24, 2019)

coherent said:


> A mill is one of those things you wouldn't want to be without once you have one. If you have a mill and a lathe, there's a lot you can do that you simply can't without them. Glad you are enjoying yours. I had a LMS mill and CNC'd it. great mill as a starter or for small shop. I learned a lot on mine.



Looking down the road i'll definately be getting a mini lathe, just not sure when. I have adequate space on my large bench to allow both machines on the same table. We will see how the finances pan out next year. I'm thinking  the Grizzly G0768Z  :









						8" x 16" Variable-Speed Lathe with X/Z-Axis DRO at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>G0768Z 8" x 16" Variable-Speed Lathe with X/Z-Axis DRO</h1><p>The Grizzly G0786Z 8" x 16" Variable-Speed Lathe is perfect for a sturdy workbench or as a stand-alone unit when mounted on the T26599 Optional Stand.</p> <p>It features a Fagor X/Z-Axis DRO for cross slide and carriage travel...




					www.grizzly.com


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 24, 2019)

Check out Precision Matthews lathes


----------



## Truefire (Mar 11, 2019)

Have any pics of some of the parts you've built?  I'd love to see some of the stuff you've built.  I've looked at that particular machine and wondered.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 17, 2019)

Truefire said:


> Have any pics of some of the parts you've built?  I'd love to see some of the stuff you've built.  I've looked at that particular machine and wondered.




Honestly I have not had the need for an in-depth project. I do CNC machining by trade and any of my more complex parts I can do at work. My mini mill is more of a small widget or part modification/ repair solution.  I did mill an accessorie T-slot rail (and milled the slot in the wood forend ) for my precision rifle stock project  :


----------



## Truefire (Mar 17, 2019)

Sweet!  I can understand...after looking at milling all day, it's also probably not on your list of favorite things to do after work.  Nice job on the accessory rail.  Very professional and extremely clean.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 4, 2020)

Do you have a link for your power feed?


----------

